# What size vehicle do you use for construction?



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure the poll makes much sense other than to get a feel for the average level of redneckedness among the membership. :laughing:

How do you really compare the needs of a guy who hauls excavators around vs someone who installs trim for a living?

I used to work on some pretty big projects while driving an F150 truck. Now I generally work on smaller jobs, but with a E250 cargo van, pulling an open trailer as needed. Can't say I've ever hauled more in the trailer than I used to in the truck, but I certainly carry more tools in the van.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The correct one?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in a Chevy van 2500 right now.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I spent a lot of years doing new construction and driving a Triumph Spitfire to work everyday, but the only tools I carried would fit in a briefcase.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The right vehicle for the job!

A half ton for estimating, two 3/4 tons for on the job/trailers and a One Ton box truck for all siding/repair stuff.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been looking at f250's vs f350's a lot. There really isn't as much difference between the two truck as you might think. It surprised me. 

I do know that I am really glad I went with a one ton van. With just my tool and shelving weight the back end was sagging. It definitely needed some beef added. If I hadn't went big from the get go I'd already be looking for a different van.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Dodge 3500 Laramie 1 ton, fully loaded. Only has a 6' box but it fits the tidy tank and job box, with a headache and moveable ladder rack. Company truck though, my personal is a 1/2 ton Chevy


----------



## youngbuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Gmc sierra 2500 duramax. Just bought another one this week.


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I have a '69 one ton f350 flatbed dump that somehow has become my main work vehicle despite not being a very pleasant ride.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

1 ton single rear wheel crew cab short bed. Family wagon/ work vehicle.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I have been looking at f250's vs f350's a lot. There really isn't as much difference between the two truck as you might think. It surprised me.
> 
> I do know that I am really glad I went with a one ton van. With just my tool and shelving weight the back end was sagging. It definitely needed some beef added. If I hadn't went big from the get go I'd already be looking for a different van.


I think you're right...My 2012 f250 has a 10,000 gvw where as my old one had 8800 I believe.

Anyway I think I read in the ford forum the only real difference was a 2" steel block vs. 4" on the rear suspension.

Maybe someone who knows what their talking about will chime in and confirm.

Any why is it they call them 3/4 tons when in fact I can stack 3800lbs + in the bed and legally drive away :whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

superseal said:


> I think you're right...My 2012 f250 has a 10,000 gvw where as my old one had 8800 I believe.
> 
> Anyway I think I read in the ford forum the only real difference was a 2" steel block vs. 4" on the rear suspension.
> 
> ...


- 3 rear leaf springs on the 350 vs 2 on the 250
- 7K lbs rear axle load on the 350 vs 6K on the 250
- The GVWR number printed on the B-pillar tag.
- The number on the badges on the front fenders.
- Up til about 2004, 4 wheel drive F250s got D50s while F350s got the D60.
- F250s typically get the upper aux spring as part of a package, while F350s usually have them no matter what.
- After 2011, F250s have one fewer leaf and vacuum boosted brakes while F350s get hydroboost (diesels only).
- V10s with factory 4.30 gearing get the Dana Super 60 7000# GAWR front axle.
- Up until at least 2008, F250 2wd - no spacer, F250 4wd - 2" spacer, F350 2wd - 2" spacer, F350 4wd - 4" spacer

A big thing for some people is just simply having a truck that is rated to legally haul x amount of weight. It wouldn't take much to make the upgrades on a 250 to bring it up to parr with a 350 but it still won't matter regarding what you are legally pulling.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

3 leaf springs? Only 3?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that can't be right. My f150 has 4 and I'm sure the 2500 has 5


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Spencer said:


> I have been looking at f250's vs f350's a lot. There really isn't as much difference between the two truck as you might think. It surprised me.
> 
> I do know that I am really glad I went with a one ton van. With just my tool and shelving weight the back end was sagging. It definitely needed some beef added. If I hadn't went big from the get go I'd already be looking for a different van.


I had the one ton extended van, like yours, for 10 years. It was a great van, but I recently switched to a 3/4 ton with a v6. I save about $150 a month just in gas. Do the math and that is $18000 over ten years. Rarely did I ever have close to a ton in the other van. I mostly miss the length, but have learned to get by with the shorter one.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

superseal said:


> I think you're right...My 2012 f250 has a 10,000 gvw where as my old one had 8800 I believe.
> 
> Anyway I think I read in the ford forum the only real difference was a 2" steel block vs. 4" on the rear suspension.
> 
> ...


Sorry Spence, hope you don't take that as a dish...it does sound as though your informed here...I think I got a picture of my springs,...see if I can find it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Last 2 trucks were 3/4 ton and were company from my old employer. Went from my personal half ton to those. Then when I left I bought a half ton gmc 4 door which I use still. I want the cab room more than the bed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the only one I can find at the moment...not to conclusive. 

I'll look tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

*What Size Vehicle Do You Use For Construction?*



superseal said:


> Sorry Spence, hope you don't take that as a dish...it does sound as though your informed here...I think I got a picture of my springs,...see if I can find it.




No offense taken. That information came of the ford forum. Its fresh to me because I've been doing a lot of research into the differences.



I did just add two leaf springs to my E-350. Keep in mind they don't count the bottom leaf spring that is shorter and fatter.



My van had the bottom fat one plus 3 others. The suspension guy was surprised it didn't have four. I think they get four+one when they come from the factory with the tow package. 



I had two more leafs added and how it sits nice and high. I can't even really tell a difference in ride other that feeling that the back end is higher.



Pics


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

BradingCon said:


> I have a 2007 f150 with the 5.4 as my every day work truck. I wish someone smarter than me would explain what I can/cannot pull with it. I have a 6x12 trailer I pull every day with it. And I have a 7x16 for the crew that I'm Leary to pull with my truck. Am I overreacting or thinking right?


Both trailer prob have the same GVRW but its your trucks rating that's more important. There should be a sticker on the side of the door that tells you your payload if for example it says 2000lbs and you trailer is 5k lb when loaded then your tongue weight will be in the area of 700lb so your more than safe enough even if your trailer was 10k lb which is highly unlikely for a 7x16 as my fully loaded 7x14 is only about 5.5k your still good with a 2000lb payload truck. You would be good with a 1000lb payload truck and a fully loaded 7x16 with 7k lb axles. Dam you may even have a single axle 16 so you be at 3500lb GVWR.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

To figure out what you can tow, you have to look at a bunch of numbers. Here are the ones I pay attention too. 

GCWR- gross combined weight rating of tow vehicle and trailer
GVWR- total weight your truck can weigh with payload according to manufacturer.
RGAWR- rear gross axle weight rating
Load range of your tires- what your tires are rated to carry. Should see them on the sidewalk
Hitch capacity- check out rating in weight carrying and weight distributing

My rule of thumb. You will need a scale to figure out your numbers for certain. I pay attention to RGAWR, tire rating, and hitch capacity. I don't exceed these, but stay within their limits. I don't worry about GVWR or GCWR. 
Weigh your truck on a good scale that splits up your front and rear axles. You will see what you have for capacity on the rear. Weigh the trailer and truck on the scale together. The difference between rear axle weights on the truck will tell you the hitch weight of the trailer. You can add that to the trailer axle weight to figure out the total trailer weight. This will also tell you if your trailer is loaded properly. 10% of trailer weight should be on the hitch. If you exceed RGAWR or tire rating it's a no go. If you exceed hitch capacity in weight carrying out a weight distributing setup on it if it does not exceed hitch in weight distributing. Or get a hitch with more capacity. 
Obviously you need a brake controller with anything that is over 5k. Don't be afraid of a w.d. Setup. I have them on my tool and equipment trailer. Not my dump, because impossible to put on. So I upgraded my hitch to one that is rated for 2k lbs on the hitch weight. 
Nick


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

A 92 4Runner is my current daily driver, works great for keeping tools dry and safe from thieves. I have an old 91 f350 diesel flatbed and a t100 for materials, but all three need some work right now. Guess that's to be expected with 20 year old equipment.


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

06 F450 open service body
Swapped body from flat deck and job box, game changer!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

rex said:


> One van says decks the other says deck.


yup.. they mis-spelled. it was fixed cpl day later.


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

A nice utility body or a well organized van would be great out here, you never know if it's going to rain. 
-Dave


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

wesmartyn said:


> 06 F450 open service body
> Swapped body from flat deck and job box, game changer!


What kind of mpg does that baby get?


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

In mpg about 13
It's so nice to put tools away at waist height and still have room for material.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Has always been 3/4 tons. This year I bought my first 1/2 ton. Working out well so far. Fuel savings has been great. I'm seriously considering buying a van. The ones I'm looking at are 1/2 ton with a v-6. It might be to the extreme though. If it doesn't work out, I can always sell it. I don't plan on selling my 3/4 ton daily driver work truck.

We recently picked up a 1 ton dually to replace the 1 ton single axle. This one will have a dump bed installed on Monday.


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm just a youngin' so all I usually carry are my tools, occasionally pull a trailer or pick up material. I ran out of a 2003 Silverado 1500 but I recently got a great deal on a 2000 Silverado 2500LD so a 1500 frame with 2500 suspension. I love it so far. 

When I bought it



Currently after doing some nice mods and removing all the crap



I also run the weekender Weathergurad ladder rack. Truck currently in the shop cause a deer took out the driver side. But I'm looking to fab up a below the rail chest box that still allows me to slide materials all the way in the bed


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Those are good trucks TEnglish . My 01 has 230.000 miles . 

The fuel pump went out last winter . The only major repair i've had with It In 6 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

blacktop said:


> Those are good trucks TEnglish . My 01 has 230.000 miles .
> 
> The fuel pump went out last winter . The only major repair i've had with It In 6 years.:thumbsup:


Can't argue that! My 03 had 149,000 on it when I sold it and ran great. Only sold it casue I got a steal on this truck with only 65,000 on it and it hasn't seen a winter since 02! Its heavier duty to accomadate for growth, came with a plow, and has such low miles it will last me a handful of years without a payment :thumbup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TEnglish14 said:


> Can't argue that! My 03 had 149,000 on it when I sold it and ran great. Only sold it casue I got a steal on this truck with only 65,000 on it and it hasn't seen a winter since 02! Its heavier duty to accomadate for growth, came with a plow, and has such low miles it will last me a handful of years without a payment :thumbup:


It does look much better without that funky running board !:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Both trailer prob have the same GVRW but its your trucks rating that's more important. There should be a sticker on the side of the door that tells you your payload if for example it says 2000lbs and you trailer is 5k lb when loaded then your tongue weight will be in the area of 700lb so your more than safe enough even if your trailer was 10k lb which is highly unlikely for a 7x16 as my fully loaded 7x14 is only about 5.5k your still good with a 2000lb payload truck. You would be good with a 1000lb payload truck and a fully loaded 7x16 with 7k lb axles. Dam you may even have a single axle 16 so you be at 3500lb GVWR.


You would also have to check your rated tongue rating, this is what hurts a lot of 1/2 tons, most of them have a 500 pound tongue rating


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> You would also have to check your rated tongue rating, this is what hurts a lot of 1/2 tons, most of them have a 500 pound tongue rating


Yeah there are people out there who don't spec any kind of tow package or max tow package and they end up with something stupid like a 1-1/4" receiver on a truck. Its very easy to swap them out after market though.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm currently running an F350 with boxes and a big lift gate. I'm looking to upgrade the site truck to an F450 w/12' utility box.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah there are people out there who don't spec any kind of tow package or max tow package and they end up with something stupid like a 1-1/4" receiver on a truck. Its very easy to swap them out after market though.


Or they don't realize with a few hundred pounds of tools and material in the bed and a couple of guys in the truck that they have exceeded their payload and are way over when they hook up the trailer.

There are some 1/2 ton Crewcab 4x4s out there that if you put 4 good sized men in the truck and a toolbox...all the payload you have left is just barely enough for a beer cooler

Most crew cab 1/2 tons have around. 14-1500 pound payload 
4 200 pound guys, toolbox 2-300 pounds and that 500 pound tongue weight puts you over...

I think if you are towing loading and hauling, a 3/4 ton just makes sense


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> Or they don't realize with a few hundred pounds of tools and material in the bed and a couple of guys in the truck that they have exceeded their payload and are way over when they hook up the trailer.
> 
> There are some 1/2 ton Crewcab 4x4s out there that if you put 4 good sized men in the truck and a toolbox...all the payload you have left is just barely enough for a beer cooler
> 
> ...



Some half tons have more capacity than 3/4 tons. All depends how you spec them. Mines the lowest capacity 1/2 ton I ever seen at 900lb payload and I have zero issue towing my 7x14 as I have no tools in the truck or workers as its only me. If i had a crew and towed a trailer with tools in the bed then a 3/4 ton would be the way to go or even a 1 ton.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

That is low, must be a loaded 4x4 that's approaching raptor and power wagon payload. Have you weighed your trailer to determine the tongue weight? Mine surprised me the first time I did it, I had to shift a few things around when I was using my 1/2 ton, and it had a 1700 pound payload


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I was constantly driving my 3/4 ton Silverado w/utility bed until the high pressure fuel pump went out last week. Now I am driving my 3/4 ton GMC until I have time to go trade in the Chevy :/


----------



## Mblanchard7586 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ram 5500 dually crew cab with a 11 ft. Knapheide service body


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

1/2 ton silver -ray-doe .King cab .


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Dodge Promaster city ladder rack and also have a 5x8 trailer for when I need to haul things that won't fit inside or ontop.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mblanchard7586 said:


> Ram 5500 dually crew cab with a 11 ft. Knapheide service body


pics?


----------



## Mblanchard7586 (Sep 25, 2016)

Still havent got done with all the mods to the bed and cab.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Mblanchard7586 said:


> Still havent got done with all the mods to the bed and cab.




Good lord that truck is way too nice for a contractor...lol 

Nice looking rig! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBuilders (Sep 24, 2016)

We are currently running a 2007 Tundra Limited. Its a great truck with tons of power. Im actually looking at getting a used F-150 for myself.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Windycity said:


> Good lord that truck is way too nice for a contractor...lol
> 
> Nice looking rig!
> 
> ...


And he has more mods to do, To the bed and cab? :blink:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

blacktop said:


> And he has more mods to do, To the bed and cab? :blink:


That is exactly what i am looking to move to when I need to add a truck except with a 12' combo body.


----------



## Mblanchard7586 (Sep 25, 2016)

I have most of my pictures of my pipe rack that i built along with the bed mods on another thread called "post your work truck/van thread" by A.W davis if yall wanna check it out


----------



## Mblanchard7586 (Sep 25, 2016)

I like that bed alot! I just didnt want to stray to far from what im used to... its already like driving a school bus


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

jhark123 said:


> That is exactly what i am looking to move to when I need to add a truck except with a 12' combo body.


It's still going to be a one man truck. You'll fill the rear seat and then the passenger seat with tools and needed stuff.


----------

